# How do i measure center bore of a wheel?



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

I need to know where exaclty is the center bore diameter of a wheel measured.
Is it where #1 is or #2?








Thanks.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How do i measure center bore of a wheel? (Fahrvernugen)*

At #2.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How do i measure center bore of a wheel? (Eric D)*

yep, #2


----------

